# Gleaming Kleen - 1980 Aston Martin Vantage



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

This was a very enjoyable detail, just love the older Astons

I started by giving the wheels a clean using P21S Wheel Gel and then car recieved a good pre-soak with Autoglym Powermax 3, followed by a careful wash using a Zymol sponge and Duragloss 902 shampoo. After washing, the contaminants on the paint were dealt with using a Sonus clay bar and Megs Last Touch as lube.




































































































Engine bay was given a good clean, this was carried out by spraying BH Surfex which was left to dwell a few minutes and then wiped clean with a damp cloth. Some parts needed scrubbing with a Megs Triple Duty brush to fully breakdown and remove the build up of grime and grease.

Few before and after pics


























































































Once clean engine bay was then sealed with Swissvax MotorShine


















Under the sun gun and halogens the paint was heavily swirled and full of random deep scratches. Once i did a test panel to find a combo on the rock hard paint I know that the 3 days (2 days paint, 1 day interior/engine bay) that i was given to work on the car would not be enough time to fully correct the paintwork and remove the many random deep scratches found on some panels.

With the limited amount of time available I would say about 85% correction was achieved, the paint could have easily seen another 2 days of work. The main goal was to restore some life back to the very flat looking paintwork:thumb:

Few before and afters






































































































































































































Once correction stage was complete I went around the car and refined the paintwork































































Vehicle was given a IPA wipedown and then a coat of Blackfire Al Finish Paint Protection was applied by DA, a second coat was applied the following morning. Wheels and all chrome were sealed with Blackfire All Metal Sealant and tyres were dressed with Migliore Bella Lustra Tyre Glaze.




































Interior was given a thorough vacuum and then the leather was cleaned with LTT, glass cleaned with 3M Glass Cleaner. Instrument panel cleaned with Swissvax Cleaner Fluid and a coat of Swissvax Best of Show was then applied.













































Few finished shots



































































































































































Thanks for looking


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

:argie: stunning car, superb work Jay :thumb: 
that wheel brush your using, is it the small one from this set?;

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/eimann-fabrik-wheel-woolies.html

if so, what's your opinion of these brushes, got mine yesterday, not been able to try them yet..


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> :argie: stunning car, superb work Jay :thumb:
> that wheel brush your using, is it the small one from this set?;
> 
> http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/eimann-fabrik-wheel-woolies.html
> ...


yes same brush mate, great brushes and wouldnt be without them now:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks Jay :thumb:


----------



## SilentSamurai (Mar 5, 2008)

Thank you for saving such a beautiful car :thumb:

Seems like those wheels would take someone over an hour to do. More power to ya.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Another stunning piece of work, both the car and correction. I love the shape of these models.


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Lovely work. Thanks for taking the time to load the write up.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2010)

My favourite Aston:argie: great work on the car aswell!!!


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Jay amazing work again, and what a stunning car!!!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Wicked Jay, looks beautiful!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

lovely work and another stunning car


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

:thumb:

Lovely, old skool car, great redemption on that and surprised you havent had a barrage of bazooka fire due to using the zymol sponge:lol:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

An absolutely cracking job Jay, fantastic finish :thumb: Great write up with some lovely pics, what camera is it your'e using?

Regards Nick


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re:*

Excellent work - impressive to see you transform vehicle after vehicle :thumb:

I'm getting a soft spot for these oldschool Astons.

Kind regards,

Ebbe J


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Cracking job Jay on an old school Aston Martin 

Baz


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Jay, that is well wicked, beautiful car and lovely detail :thumb:

Greatwork indeed and what a beautiful garage to get tucked up at night in:doublesho


All at team face :wave:


----------



## yamaha (Feb 17, 2006)

Amazing job :thumb:


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Looks really good. 

Bet you sat in for a minute and pretended you were Roger Moore though.....


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

What a gorgeous car and stunning work Jay!.

:thumb:


----------



## Markojay (Mar 2, 2010)

Amazing work on an amazing car!!


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Superb work :thumb:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Looks amazing


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

What a car! very impressive results Jay. :thumb:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

:doublesho amazing work and car there


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

I'm absolutely loving that Jay. Great attention to detail and the Vantage looks stunning.


----------



## PMC (Dec 4, 2009)

All car is beautiful but the interior, amazing.
Congratulations!!


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

My favourite car.

Great job, looks fantastic.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Stunning work Jay.:thumb:


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Have you got a higher res version of this for my desktop?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice work there mate.... looks stunning!


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

top detail on a top car!!! :thumb:

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

jamest said:


> Have you got a higher res version of this for my desktop?


sure what size would you like?:thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

big thanks to all that took the time to look at the thread and commented, as always greatly appreciated:thumb:


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Gleamingkleen said:


> sure what size would you like?:thumb:


1920x1200 if possible :thumb:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Looks absolutely stunning!


----------



## johngerard (Jun 13, 2008)

fantastic. what a motor, what a job...


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Nanolex said:


> Looks absolutely stunning!





johngerard said:


> fantastic. what a motor, what a job...


thanks guys:thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

jamest said:


> 1920x1200 if possible :thumb:


PM me your email address and i can send it over to you:thumb:


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Gleamingkleen said:


> PM me your email address and i can send it over to you:thumb:


PMd.:thumb:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Cracking work as per usual Jay. Stunning turn around :thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

jamest said:


> PMd.:thumb:


Email just sent with the pic you requested:thumb:



Refined Detail said:


> Cracking work as per usual Jay. Stunning turn around :thumb:


thanks matey:thumb:


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Great turn around Jay, looks lovely mate.


----------

